# Learning about new technology



## Bill.K (Mar 25, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knew any websites that were regularly updated with news about new technology. One that isn't too technical in language, that anyone can understand while getting the point across still. I'd like to be kept up to date but don't even know where to look


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2012)

Bill.K said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew any websites that were regularly updated with news about new technology. One that isn't too technical in language, that anyone can understand while getting the point across still. I'd like to be kept up to date but don't even know where to look



I started listening to this gal years ago, when I could catch her show on AM radio. Her name is Kim Komando, and she playfully refers to herself as "the digital goddess". She know everything digital, and has an elderly mother who she assists with her computer and cell phone use, etc. Her site has some updated tips, buying guides, cool site recommendations, etc. and she has a free newsletter if you're interested. Parts of her site can only be accessed if you're a member of her 'club', but there's plenty of free and informative browsing one can do there. http://www.komando.com/


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow thanks, I've read some interesting stuff already, thank you


----------



## daisypop (Apr 2, 2012)

I think that teaching seniors about technology such as cell phones or computers are great because they open a whole new world up for them. It is great to be able to skype my grandparents whilst I am away, and they have learnt so much about the computer. There are classes, but the best way to learn is by getting grandchildren, etc to teach you - spend quality time together.


----------



## rhart (Apr 5, 2012)

I really enjoy reading www.lifehacker.com. It features a variety of topics ranging from technology to different DIY activities for you to do. It is one of my favorite sites to read.


----------



## phughes (Apr 5, 2012)

If you were in technology in a past (or present) life, check out www.CRN.com. Lots of business IT news, easy to digest. Some breaking news, other features. There is an entrepreneur part of the site called, "how-to," that is written for business owners as well.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2012)

Popular Science Magazine: Technology
http://www.popsci.com/technology

and

Scientific American: Technology
http://www.scientificamerican.com/technology

Enjoy!


----------



## Elzee (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, I am married to a computer whiz, so that helps a lot. My kids seem to just pick it up as if they were born knowing how to do all the techy stuff. I find that they can't really teach me, since they just assume everyone understands like they do. They just don't get it that their mom doesn't get it.  Some of the techy stuff I have figured out myself. I try not to learn anymore than I plan to use, otherwise my head just starts to overload.


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 4, 2012)

Elzee said:


> Well, I am married to a computer whiz, so that helps a lot. My kids seem to just pick it up as if they were born knowing how to do all the techy stuff. I find that they can't really teach me, since they just assume everyone understands like they do. They just don't get it that their mom doesn't get it.  Some of the techy stuff I have figured out myself. I try not to learn anymore than I plan to use, otherwise my head just starts to overload.



WOW!  I can relate to the kids so much!  Anytime I buy anything new the first thing I do is fine some Thai teenager and just give it to him.  Within a few moments he knows how it works, shows me how to use it and bingo!  I am the expert!  I am believing that this new generation of kids must have a new gene that us oldies don't!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 5, 2012)

Rick said:


> ...
> Scientific American: Technology
> http://www.scientificamerican.com/technology
> 
> Enjoy!



Good links!

I used to be an avid reader of _Scientific American_ when I was a teen. When I first saw your link I wondered how that would be an appropriate site for a "layman", since _SciAm_ was always more like a professional scientific journal with tons of five-dollar words, but I see that they've toned down the language for the "regular" people.  

An interesting tech blog for non-tech folk (but only in the field of computers) is AskBillFirst - he takes the time to explain everything in simple-to-understand terms.


----------

